
Cocaine core - An open platform to build your own PaaS clouds. - samhack
https://github.com/cocaine/cocaine-core
======
nkkollaw
I don't think calling software "Cocaine" is such a good idea.

I would have problems telling my boss we're using that while keeping a
straight face, not to mention all kinds of misunderstandings.

It doesn't really strike me as a really good name, either..?

